# can not find jeans for my plus sized petite junior



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

I am sooo frustrated and my daughter is feeling so bad. She has been crying off and on all afternoon because we can not find pants that fit her not even online the two stores that have them in her size Juniors 15 short are sold out of all the straight leg ones. She needs a 27 inch inseam. She is only 5'2.
I'm running out of ideas. I'm down to
contact the manufacturer of the one pair she has that fit her.
ebay?
serge the bottoms of regular 15s? (mail them to grandma for her to do it.)
any other ideas or good stores for plus sized juniors who happen to be short?

serioulsy we've been looking since july 4th and have been able to buy 2 pairs of pants for this child. one pair the dog got.









my heart is braking for dd. this is not good for her self image you know. I found a place where you can have jeans custome made for $175.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I'd buy them in regular sizes & have them hemmed at the bottom. It isn't hard to hem a pair of jeans. If you had to send them to someone, find someone locally. The cost would be minimal, but be around the same amount as shipping them to & from your mother.


----------



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

I may have found someone because there is lady who is going to hem all the girls choir dresses for $10 for special rate for the school so perhaps she will cut me a deal.

DS is also taking sewing at school. But he said that they arent' going to use sewing machines at all this semester. So I am like wth, it's a sewing class and you are going 5 mos. w/out using a machine but learning all the parts?

I went to one place but it was $12.00 just to hem a skirt. The skirt didn't even cost that much. lol. I think it was $10 new. I think she is done growing.

I'm also wondering how women's and misses sizes work and if it may just be time to move up to the women's petite sizes and what she would most closely fit into.

I have the same problem with ds. He has a 34 waist and 26 inch inseam.

Would probably just be cheaper to buy a machine.


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Have you tried Old Navy? They have short/reg/long length and go up to size 20 or 22.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

How is a juniors 15 different from a misses 16 or a "plus size" 14? www.Womanwithin.com sells various pants styles in petites.


----------



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

yes, old navy was the place I orignally found them and they are out in our local stores, where my sister lives, where my mother lives and what is even more horrendous is that they are sold out also out on their online order system in a size 15 short in the straight or skinny leg style. I can find flare leg in her size , but dd won't wear them because they add weight to an already short and chunky girl. kwim?

she's also long in the trunk so a low rise jeans shows too much and that adds another specialization to it. gotta be a midrise and she won't wear a high-waisted jean.

The only places I have ever found in her size are old navy and jcpenneys. We have been checking at their dif. locations in our town about once a month.
We have tried aeropostale, kohls, target, walmart, kmart, deb, and macy's all in person. not to mention I check the 3 dif. old navy stores and she has been to penneys on two occasions once with me and once with dh who returned with one pair. That was the only pair in the entire store. My mom and I both have tried their site and can't get the "short" sized selected so I may go in to their catalog dept and order them that way because I just can't take dd out shopping again.

She cried all evening about what a freak she is because she can't go in and just pull a pair of jeans off a rack and buy them like a 'normal' person.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:

I'm also wondering how women's and misses sizes work and if it may just be time to move up to the women's petite sizes and what she would most closely fit into.
I'd try going into the women's section. My niece was 11 when she started wearing women's clothes.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Take a look at the Land's End site. They have regular jeans in a lot of sizes.


----------



## chiromamma (Feb 24, 2003)

I have found inexpensive seamstresses at fabric stores. Many women who work there are passionate about sewing and will do jobs like this for very reasonable fees.
FWIW, I hand hemmed jeans when I was teen. Not easy or ideal but doable.


----------



## canadianchick (May 18, 2005)

I feel for you and your dd.







We have gone through this every year for the past 5-6 years. It has been easier this year since dd is getting taller and slimming down but we still had to get her jeans hemmed. This year she got jeans from American Eagle, Hollister and Old Navy and a friend of my mom's hemmed them for her.


----------



## weasleyx (Jun 28, 2005)

Check out Torrid - they are online and in-stores. They have a great selection of clothes sized 12-26 ... I have always found tons of great clothes there and I usually wear an 18 short (I'm 5'1) and they are geared to teens and "younger" styles... I hope your DD can find some pants she loves! I know it is hard, I have been through the same thing. It is so, so frustrating. GL!!


----------



## KellMcK (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree with tailoring jeans to her size. Being a teenager, I'm sure that she wants to wear the same brands as the other girls - I totally get that and would try to work with that if at all possible.

Talbots has a petite plus line, just as an FYI. Talbots is not trendy, more classic style, but you might want to keep that in mind for other clothes like khakis, button down shirts, etc.


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

As a plus-sized petite, I've bought jeans from LL Bean and Lands End and Eddie Bauer. I think they go up to size 20 or so and have just about everything in petites, so a 14 or 16 petite is something they would have. You can have them shipped more quickly than standard shipping for extra money. LE has always had straight legs, and I have seen LLB and EB offering straight legs styles in their catalogs this year so I think you can get them there too.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

My friend who is plus size and short (legs and all) buys a larger size to fit the waist, and hems the legs to fit her hight. Here you can get pants hemmed for pretty cheap, or you or her can learn to do it.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

As a short person myself, my best advice is for your dd to learn to hand sew hems. It's very very easy. A pair of skinny jeans would take about 10 minutes to hem. I have to hem most pants I buy, and quite a lot of skirts as well, and I don't have the time or the inclination to seek out a tailor every time I buy something.

The ability to hand sew small alterations takes a lot of the frustration out of clothes buying for those of us who are not an "off the shelf" size.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

hand sewing the hems of jeans is a PITA, but will work in a pinch. I've found that they often fall, but maybe I just suck at hand sewing.

Call around and find a tailor that is reasonable, get to know them. I pay around $7 per pair of jeans, less for slacks.

JCPenney has a good selection of petite jeans (I'm under 5 ft tall) and extended sizes, I order online/catalog. I have to buy petite AND have stuff hemmed. JCP also has custom jeans for $54.


----------



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

Wow! You all have been so helpful. Thank you for all your suggestions. I will check them out. We did find a gray pair of jeans today!







: at penney's. My mom went to her Penneys today too to look with no luck. They have a zipper up the side of the leg so they kind of spread out nice over a shoe and she can wear them without hemming them.

How I hate shopping. LOL If I can do it online I'm going to from here on out.


----------



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

Quote:

She cried all evening about what a freak she is because she can't go in and just pull a pair of jeans off a rack and buy them like a 'normal' person.
I don't know how to say this in a way that won't offend you, so I'll just say it. This might be a really good opportunity to encourage your daughter to get to a healthier weight.


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Labbemama* 

She cried all evening about what a freak she is because she can't go in and just pull a pair of jeans off a rack and buy them like a 'normal' person.


FWIW, I don't think I know any women who can do this! Even my skinny friends have to try jeans on. Each woman's body is so different that most women I know find one brand of jeans that works for them and keep buying that.

Have you tried AppleBottoms jeans? They are expensive but the fit is really nice. They sell their plus line at Torrid.


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alllyssa* 
I don't know how to say this in a way that won't offend you, so I'll just say it. This might be a really good opportunity to encourage your daughter to get to a healthier weight.

Juniors 15 is not necessarily an "unhealthy" weight. In fact, we know nothing about the OP's dd's health at all and we have no reason to assume she is unhealthy.







:


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

to the OPs daughter. I've been there. I am the president of there. I am 4'11" and plus size and have the hardest time finding clothes. I remember the feeling of being so upset because I couldn't just buy regular jeans and all of that. All of the above suggestions are great, but I've tried them and they don't fit me right. I hope they work for your daughter. I buy jeans at Lane Bryant. They have short lengths and different hip/waist ratios and they start at a size 14. Not sure if they would fit your daughter, but it would be worth a shot. I would call mine mid-waist.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alllyssa* 
I don't know how to say this in a way that won't offend you, so I'll just say it. This might be a really good opportunity to encourage your daughter to get to a healthier weight.

I don't want to jump on you, but I have to say this. The OPs daughter is feeling bad enough about herself right now. I don't think "Well if you were skinnier this wouldn't be a problem" (or any kinder more subtle variation) would be at all helpful right now. It would be mean. Ask me how I know. What her daughter needs right now is a hug and to be told that she's beautiful. I guarantee you that for this girl a healthy body image is more important than a smaller waist.


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawningmama* 
FWIW, I don't think I know any women who can do this! Even my skinny friends have to try jeans on. Each woman's body is so different that most women I know find one brand of jeans that works for them and keep buying that.

I have to second this. I can't just walk in and buy any jeans just because I'm a size 4 of average height. I'm lucky if I find one decent pair out of fifteen I try.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Here are some elastic waist chinos that come in plus sizes up to 14 and you can select the inseam.

(They have lots of plus size bottoms if you select "big kid" in the sizing and "plus" in the next drop down, there are 70 options.)

This is at Land's End.


----------



## Daniel's Kitty (Nov 18, 2006)

Huge hugs to your little girl! I hope you guys find stuff that fits, I hate how horrible the "standard" sizes are.

I was tall and skinny and would spend hours trying on jeans before giving up and buying mens. It made me feel horrible since the talls were still short. Three kids later I now have hips but still a 36" inseam. Shopping still sucks. My best bet is to try thrift stores since they already went through the dryer.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Well I'm a freakin size 0 short, but sometimes the rise isn't tall enough and it's pretty annoying to try to find jeans!! but at a young age kids have a pretty misconstrued idea of what "normal" is thanks to everything skinny, perfect and airbrushed around them in pictures!

I don't think it's a bad idea for a teenager to want to lose a few pounds, but I certainly would worry about making sure she has a wardrobe she can wear NOW, before even thinking of mentioning such a thing. And even having said that, if a teen is a bit overweight it's not like they don't already know! Only thing you can do I think as a mom is make sure she knows that would she ever want to change her physical size, you'd be there to help.








to you both a million times over!
ETA: I meant to say that American Eagle outfitters has very reasonably priced well made jeans and the classic rise ones in a short might work? You can also have things hemmed with the "original" hem put back on. It's more expensive but it might make her feel better having a pair that doesn' t look altered?


----------



## Minky (Jun 28, 2005)

I've been in the same position as your DD and was able to find jeans that fit at http://www.torrid.com

They're "trendy," running more toward the goth side of things, which is where I was as a teen, and I don't know your DD's style, but it's worth a try.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I agree with looking in Torrid. I know they are a plus size teen store. I don't know what their sizes start at though.

Also.. You might look in Buckle.... SO VERY expensive, but they do free alterations, and they also have layaway. I bought my dd one pair of jeans from them, and they fit perfectly! But, a little long, so we put them on layaway for a while, paid them off, washed them a few times, then took them back to be altered a little.

As a teen and young woman, I had the complete opposite problem. Freakishly long legs and super skinny. It's a lousy feeling no matter which end of the spectrum you are. I hated that I couldn't find pants to fit me. My Mom actually suggested sewing fringe on the bottoms of my jeans. (seriously) She even bought fringe to show me how cute they would look.








Thanks Mom. Now I can be the only kid in school with drapery fringe on my pants!!


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Labbemama* 
I am sooo frustrated and my daughter is feeling so bad. She has been crying off and on all afternoon because we can not find pants that fit her not even online the two stores that have them in her size Juniors 15 short are sold out of all the straight leg ones. She needs a 27 inch inseam. She is only 5'2.
I'm running out of ideas. I'm down to
contact the manufacturer of the one pair she has that fit her.
ebay?
serge the bottoms of regular 15s? (mail them to grandma for her to do it.)
any other ideas or good stores for plus sized juniors who happen to be short?

serioulsy we've been looking since july 4th and have been able to buy 2 pairs of pants for this child. one pair the dog got.









my heart is braking for dd. this is not good for her self image you know. I found a place where you can have jeans custome made for $175.

Lots of dry cleaners have tailors who can hem jeans. I have had a few pairs hemmed... I'm also plus-sized (oh how I wish I were a size 15!) but that's not the issue... I'm 5'6"... does it just seem like they are making jeans ridiculously LONG lately or is it just me? If I get average length, forget it... they are dragging under my feet... if I get petite, sometimes I STILL need them hemmed. CRAZY! I feel for your daughter.







for both of you. Luckily if you are getting *straight* legged jeans the hemming process should be easier.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Labbemama* 
. She has been crying off and on all afternoon because we can not find pants that fit her .

I just wanted to chime in and say I'm 5'9", roughly 160-165lbs, size 14 (so, not terribly skinny or chunky - relatively well-proportioned), and I can NOT find jeans to fit off the rack. I'm sort of in-between the "average" and "tall" (long torso, not long legs, but with *ahem* junk in the trunk)

I found a great pair a few years ago. I would NOT have expected it. Oddly, they're a size 12 DKNY, Ludlow low rise, regular length.







I now order the SAME EXACT PAIR online. Pricy, yes, but I wear them daily three seasons.

Just try on jeans EVERYWHERE, and when you find a pair to die for, buy three or four. Seriously. If you find a GREAT pair that fits everywhere except the length, buy them, and take them to a tailor. As long as you don't pick a totally trendy style, she'll be able to wear them for years.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I went through teenagerhood plus sized. Between being poor and living in the middle of nowhere, it was darn near impossible to find nice clothes that fit right.

If you can, try Lane Bryant. Their jeans are going to be closer to current trends. Woman Within is quite the opposite; their clothes tend to be frumpy. Works for me now but I'd have been horrified at 14.

I have not personally tried Torrid but have heard wonderful things from friends who are hipper and more inclined to spend on clothes than I am now.

I'd also steer away from homemade jeans or even custom made by a professional. They're most likely going to look dorky, sorry! Jeans are about the hardest thing to make yourself and have them come out nice. You'd need to be sewing for years and be an expert in tailoring. I've been sewing for almost 10 years and I wouldn't touch it. I'll make tops and dresses and skirts and even corsets, but I won't do pants.


----------



## Nautical (Mar 4, 2008)

Hugs to your daughter. I certainly feel for her, I have been in the same boat for years and years. I am a size 16 petite but can't wear anything short-waisted, so I never shopping in the Juniors dept.

I hate shopping for jeans. I always had some luck at Old Navy. However, almost all of my jeans are exactly the same style Levi's that I order online.


----------

